# code v3001



## ashleyg (May 7, 2009)

can someone please advise if code V3001 has changed effective 01/23/2009, as one of our payers is telling us that this is no longer valid.

thanks


----------



## Anna Weaver (May 7, 2009)

*v30.01*

I still show this as a valid code. 

The ICD-9 2009 Physician page 344 has a note: These categories are intended for the coding of liveborn infants who are consuming health care (e.g., crib or bassinet occupancy).


----------

